# InspectorD Takes Dancing Lessons



## oldognewtrick (Jul 21, 2010)

Party on Fred Astair.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jul 21, 2010)

I woulda thought Inspector D was a little older.

I figured him to be at least 14 or so.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jul 22, 2010)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> I woulda thought Inspector D was a little older.
> 
> I figured him to be at least 14 or so.



He's eternal. He looks 14 when he wants to.


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 22, 2010)

Oh this is bad....now ALL my secrets are out.:hide:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 22, 2010)

inspectorD said:


> Oh this is bad....now ALL my secrets are out.:hide:



Not all, what about that nasty flatulence issue you had a few months ago:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 23, 2010)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Not all, what about that nasty flatulence issue you had a few months ago:banana::banana::
> 
> You mean it went away?...so what is that carma that keeps followin me around makin noises....may be I stepped in sumthin.:help:
> 
> Oh yeah!! and what about that time in Vegas when I borrowed that costume and shaved that...oh, sorry ...I forgot.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 23, 2010)

Well, your buddy is starting to grow his hair out a little, suprised you even get him to follow on a leash though.


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 23, 2010)

I always carry some dog biscuits in my pocket...I think he's confused and started followin me around...
Certainly explains the stuff on my shoe...

Wait..what?? How did he get outta Vegas????


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 24, 2010)

inspectorD said:


> I always carry some dog biscuits in my pocket...I think he's confused and started followin me around...
> Certainly explains the stuff on my shoe...
> 
> Wait..what?? How did he get outta Vegas????




I don't know, I'm thinking GPS or paranormal activity. Could be a friend of Zeigfried Q. Stardust, the turtle racer.


----------

